# Just got 2 bikes, anyone know the  age and the value ?



## STRAIGHT UP (May 22, 2010)

Got 2 bikes 2day, The first one is a Evans 200 Viscount, the other is a Huffy galaxie, anyone have any info. on them? (history,age and value)   Thanks


----------



## Beaverdam (May 23, 2010)

Serial #s?

The Huffy appears to be the same frame as my Galaxy Flyer, but earlier


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 23, 2010)

Evans bought Colson's cycle line in 1954, and built bikes until 1962 or so, yours looks like a later one. The Huffy has a serial number which starts with a number, then an H, so 1HXXXX would be '61, looks like a late 50s.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (May 23, 2010)

Thanks, I'll get the serial numbers 2morrow, God willing,


----------

